# cónsul: femenino



## Jane Rochester

He estado indagando recientemente en Internet acerca de esta palabra, y he encontrado que el femenino de cónsul es consulesa. Sin embargo, también me han dicho que simplemente se le agrega el artículo "la" antes para indicar que es femenino. ¿Cuál de las dos opiniones es correcta?
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Elxenc

Jane Rochester said:


> He estado indagando recientemente en Internet acerca de esta palabra, y he encontrado que el femenino de cónsul es consulesa. Sin embargo, también me han dicho que simplemente se le agrega el artículo "la" antes para indicar que es femenino. ¿Cuál de las dos opiniones es correcta?
> Gracias de antemano.



Por las Españas la forma más común es : *la* cónsul

Según la academia española para consulesa
*consulesa**.*
* 1.* f. En algunos países, mujer que desempeña el cargo de cónsul.                                 

* 2.* f. p. us. Mujer del cónsul.


¿Qué países serán?  Qui lo sa?


----------



## Calambur

Según el DUE (Moliner), *consulesa *o *cónsula*.
En mi opinión, *la cónsul*.


----------



## Jane Rochester

entonces, ¿lo más común es decir simplemente la cónsul, aunque ambas expresiones sean correctas?


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Buenas:
A mí, sin ir al diccionario, lo de consulesa o cónsula me parece de chiste y me taladra el oído, pero bueno, es solo la opinión de mi "oído".
La cónsul, de toda la vida.
Saludos


----------



## Calambur

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> A mí, sin ir al diccionario, lo de *consulesa *o *cónsula *me parece de chiste y me taladra el oído, pero bueno, es solo *la opinión de mi "oído".*
> También del mío.
> 
> 
> *La cónsul*, de toda la vida.
> ¡Eso, eso!


----------



## oa2169

Otro voto por "la cónsul".

Un saludo.


----------



## Maggydch

Pues entonces... ¡Que vivan las ¿cónsules?!


----------



## Vampiro

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Buenas:
> A mí, sin ir al diccionario, lo de consulesa o cónsula me parece de chiste y me taladra el oído, pero bueno, es solo la opinión de mi "oído".
> La cónsul, de toda la vida.
> Saludos


Absolutamente.
Si hubiese querido agarrarme para la chacota el hilo, cosa que no hago nunca, habrìa propuesto "consulesa".
¿De verdad lo usan en alguna parte?
Es que no lo puedo creer.
_


----------



## Maggydch

Jamás de los jamases. 
He visto choferesa, alcaldesa y otras.
Consulesa, nunca.


----------



## Vampiro

Así no vale... con "choferesa" me hiciste salpicar la pantalla con café.
Dejé un enchastre que ni te cuento.
_


----------



## kunvla

Hola. En el Diccionario de dudas (Antonio Fernández Fernández. Ediciones Nobel, 2007) dice:


> *cónsul* Con el significado de 'persona autorizada en una  población de un Estado extranjero para proteger las personas e  intereses de los individuos de la nación que lo nombra', es un  sustantivo «común en cuanto al género»: _el/la nuevo/a cónsu_l, y no *_Julia es el nuevo cónsul_; pero también se usa la forma del femenino _consulesa_ con ese significado: _la nueva consulesa_. ║ La forma _consulesa_ también significa 'mujer del cónsul', pero como la forma _cónsul_ no significa 'marido de la  consulesa', con ese significado _consulesa_ es un sustantivo del femenino más, no la forma del femenino correspondiente con _cónsul_. ║ La norma no válida la forma *cónsula.


Saludos,


----------



## Kaxgufen

║ La forma _consulesa_ también significa 'mujer del cónsul', pero como la forma _cónsul_ no significa 'marido de la  consulesa', con ese significado _consulesa_ es un sustantivo del femenino más, no la forma del femenino correspondiente con _cónsul_.

No entendí.


----------



## germanbz

Una cosa es que a uno no le suene común al oído o que prefiera una forma fija cambiando únicamente el artículo, pero realmente "hacerse tantas cruces" por la palabra _cónsula _o _consulesa _me recuerda a ciertas voces indignadas ya hace muchos años cuando se osó hablar de "médicas" o "juezas", que entonces también sonaban a mucha gente como arañar en una pizarra.


----------



## Ludaico

Médica es una ciencia. Existen los médicos y las médicos. Al igual que los oficinistas y las oficinistas. Lo de jueza suena a chiste, pero parece ser que ya está asentado. Lo que no sé es por qué no llaman a los juzgados servidos por chicas (en España ya es lo más habitual), juzgadas.


----------



## germanbz

Me hace gracia cuantas profesiones femeninas siguen sonando "a chiste". Es curioso porque cuando se habla de otros términos en los múltiples temas de estos foros, se dice que si son de poco uso, si se entenderían más o menos, que sonaría más o menos extraños, pero cuando salen estas grafías femeninas de ciertas profesiones, el argumento lingüístico suele cambiar a "sonar a chiste".
Algo a estudiar.


----------



## blasita

Hola:

DPD:





> *cónsul.* ‘Diplomático encargado de defender a los ciudadanos de su país en una ciudad extranjera’. *Por su terminación, es común en cuanto al género* (*el/la cónsul*; → género2, 1a y 3i): _«El Gobierno designó a la cónsul hondureña en México [...] para investigar el asunto» (Sigl_o [Pan.] 1.8.00). *En algunos países de América se usa a veces el femenino consulesa*: _«La consulesa en Barcelona está en Asunción» (Abc_ [Par.] 31.10.00).


 Yo también uso _la cónsul_. Parece que a día de hoy puede ser la opción más común. Como Germán, yo también pienso que no es tan extraño. Nunca se sabe; otras profesiones han desarrollado un femenino en _-a_, como por ejemplo _concejala_ (_concejal_ acaba también en _l_).

Saludos.


----------



## Ludaico

germanbz said:


> Me hace gracia cuantas profesiones femeninas siguen sonando "a chiste". Es curioso porque cuando se habla de otros términos en los múltiples temas de estos foros, se dice que si son de poco uso, si se entenderían más o menos, que sonaría más o menos extraños, pero cuando salen estas grafías femeninas de ciertas profesiones, el argumento lingüístico suele cambiar a "sonar a chiste".
> Algo a estudiar.



También sonaría a chiste fubbolisto y taxisto.


----------



## Xiscomx

Y no digamos piloto/pilota, caco/caca, ciclisto/ciclista, guardio/guardia, policío/policía, soldado raso/soldada rasa, y un larguísimo etcétera.

Pero tranquilos, que la cosa llegará. Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## germanbz

Busquemos cambios de género más "de chiste", usemos nombres (porque si es absurdo poner el género en ciertas profesiones no digamos un absurdo mayor como es darle género a nombres propios).

Maríana - Mariano
Eva - Evo
Carmen - carmela / carmelo.
Ángel -Ángela (que cosa más absurda, acaso alguien ha oido hablar de "ángelas" en el cielo"...
etc etc

Menos mal que esos nombres ya existen, son de uso corriente porque si no habría que ver con que furibunda ira serían atacados por ser nombres "de chiste".

Así que resulta ridículo: soldada por soldado  en cambio a nadie le extraña que existan enfermeros y enfermeras / soldadores y soldadoras.

De todas formas aquí no se trata de traducir por decreto todas las profesiones sino que sus usuarios tenga la libertad de elegir si quieren o no darle género y así se llegará a un punto de uso residual, la cosa no cuajará o de uso general y entonces a todo el mundo le parecerá normal. Pero erigirse en jueces de la estética, dignidad o nivel de ridiculez de un cambio de género como si fuera un sacrilegio al idioma inmutable, es lo que no me cabe en la cabeza.


----------



## Namarne

No sé si a chiste o a mueble, pero tampoco me suenan bien las opciones en "femenino", o estoy más acostumbrado a *la cónsul*. Creo que es la única que había oído. 

*[...] 

Nota de moderación*: se editó cita a mensaje borrado. Disculpa.


----------



## tusi

En este caso concuerdo totalmente con la opinión vertida por germanbz en cuanto al uso del lenguaje no sexista. Batalla en que las feministas todavía tienen que seguir insistiendo para que los hablantes (y las hablantes) lo vayamos asimilando de a pocos.

Por supuesto que yo uso "la cónsul", pero eso no quita que en mi fuero interno me dé cuenta de que ese uso del lenguaje quita espacios de desarrollo (al menos en nuestra mente) a la mujer. Recordemos que en algunos aspectos el lenguaje también es performativo y nuestra realidad cambia gracias a él.

Un ejemplo es el comentario de Kaxgufen:



Kaxgufen said:


> ║ La forma _consulesa_ también significa 'mujer del cónsul', pero como la forma _cónsul_ no significa 'marido de la consulesa', con ese significado _consulesa_ es un sustantivo del femenino más, no la forma del femenino correspondiente con _cónsul_.
> 
> No entendí.



Algunas palabras en femenino (como consulesa, alcaldesa...) en su segunda acepción se refieren no a la profesión ejercida por la mujer sino al simple hecho de que por ser esposa del que ejerce la profesión recibe el mismo tratamiento que su esposo. Digamos que correspondería a la misma intención que "Primera Dama": no hay un "Primer Caballero" y Presidente no es el masculino de Primera Dama. Eso es lo que trata de decir el texto del diccionario. Que en cuestión de derechos de la mujer, nuestro vocabulario todavía deja mucho que desear: existen acepciones como ésta en que la mujer sigue siendo figura decorativa que acompaña al que tiene el poder.

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

tusi said:


> En este caso concuerdo totalmente con la opinión vertida por germanbz en cuanto al uso del lenguaje no sexista. Batalla en que las feministas todavía tienen que seguir insistiendo para que los hablantes (y las hablantes) lo vayamos asimilando de a pocos.


Lo que las estimadísimas feministas no terminan de entender es que hay palabras comunes en género.
“Juez” no es masculino, por mucho que hayan intentado (y a la larga logrado, ¡puf!) imponer el absurdo “jueza”; no para mí, por supuesto.
Lo mismo pasa con “cónsul”, cuyo género lo define el artículo; la palabra “cónsul” por sí sola no indica ningún género y puede haber cónsules machitos o machitas.
Sería exactamente igual que los masculinistas (por no decir machistas, que tiene otra connotación) se ofendieran porque se les dice electricista, policía, periodista, y un largo etcétera de palabras de apariencia femenina.
De hecho tú has usado la palabra de género común “hablantes”, qué ¿vamos por hablantos y hablantas también?
Y nadie se erige en juez de nada.  Lo que es absurdo es absurdo y punto.
Saludos y saludas.
_


----------



## germanbz

_Lo que es absurdo es absurdo y punto_, me parece un argumento lingüístico un tanto flojo, pero si al fin es válido por estos lares pues habrá que aceptarlo.


----------



## Vampiro

germanbz said:


> _Lo que es absurdo es absurdo y punto_, me parece un argumento lingüístico un tanto flojo, pero si al fin es válido por estos lares pues habrá que aceptarlo.


Para argumentos lingüísticos hay especialistas y especialistos en este foro.
Lo mío es de lógica pura, a nivel de usuario, para más datos.
_


----------



## tusi

El problema, Vampiro, es que cuando dices "policía", es más fácil que se asocie a hombre que a mujer. Si dices "cónsul", también. En los casos en que el hombre tiene una posición de discriminación en determinadas profesiones, rápidamente se crea el masculino y no pasa nada porque nadie se ofende ni le resulta raro: "enfermero" o "secretario" creo que son los casos más saltantes.

No es que yo defienda la posición de las feministas (también creo que exageran en muchos puntos), pero sí trato de situar algunos de sus argumentos en contexto y considerar que no es "absurdo" entender que la lengua evoluciona y que no es malo, que en nuestra forma de hablar se nos "cuelan" por costumbre formas que son muy machistas (no masculinistas) y que deben de a pocos erradicarse, porque la lengua tiene que dar cabida también a las mujeres.

Como germanbz, concuerdo en que tus argumentos lingüísticos son flojos: cónsul tiene su versión femenina. Que a ti no te guste, no quiere decir que no exista. Que a ti no te parezca aceptable no quiere decir que sea incorrecto o absurdo. Para otras cosas siempre pensamos que el diccionario por delante: el diccionario dice que consulesa se usa como variante para el femenino en algunos países. Lo que deberías es reconocer que acabas de conocer una palabra plenamente aceptada que no pensabas que existía. Y yo tampoco conocía. 

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Mejor ni te digo lo que pienso del diccionario.  Puedes consultar al azar cualquiera de mis 9240 posteos anteriores.
_


----------



## vinilo

Según el prestigioso autor Leonardo Gómez Torrego, la consulesa es correctísimo. No puedo dar ni títulos ni editorials, pero señoras y señores, es así desde al menos 1989.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Gracias Tusi por tu amable explicación, pero es que la expresión *la forma del femenino correspondiente con cónsul *(y son dos) no aclara nada acerca del significado que deba dársele. Porque ambas son formas del femenino, ambas podrían significar el cargo y ambas podrían significar el vínculo conyugal. ¡Y los diccionarios son para aclarar!


----------



## duvija

Tusi, te hago un monumento. Me tiene podrida eso de que las mujeres no cuentan, o tienen que conformarse con el genérico masculino... (Y ya van ...xxxx ... veces que lo dije, así que no es necesario que contesten).

No metamos a los matrimonios acá, porque eso de que el título, si es mujer, adquiere el del marido, depende del idioma. Español se lo sacó de encima hace rato.
Peeerooo. En Inglaterra, la Reina se casa y es con el príncipe consorte. Pero si se casa el rey, su mujer es la reina. A protestarle a Magoya...


----------



## vinilo

vinilo said:


> Según el prestigioso autor Leonardo Gómez Torrego, la consulesa es correctísimo. No puedo dar ni títulos ni editorials, pero señoras y señores, es así desde al menos 1989.




E insisto: se refiere a la mujer del cónsul y a la cónsul honoraria; a ambas. El artículo es "la" en ambos sustantivos. 

Distingamos la Normativa del Uso. Sin embargo, el uso, por lo que veo día a día, me dice que hay mujeres taxistas, mujeres cartero, mujeres que trabajan en gasolineras, mujeres chófer o conductoras de autobús, mujeres que tarde o temprano serán obispos (¿cómo se las denominará? ¿mujeres "abispa"? No. Obispas y presbíteras hasta que los hablantes nos acostumbremos. 
La cajera, la reponedora de alimentos, la de recursos humanos (¡aleluya!) y la doctora, médica, enfermera, analista, asistenta social o particular, la jefa de secciòn, la administrativa, la y el secretario-a. Una duda, ¿el informático y la informática? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Calambur

tusi said:


> Por supuesto que yo uso "la cónsul", pero eso no quita que en mi fuero interno me dé cuenta de que ese uso del lenguaje quita espacios de desarrollo (al menos en nuestra mente) a la mujer. Recordemos que en algunos aspectos el lenguaje también es performativo y nuestra realidad cambia gracias a él.


¿Lo decís en serio? ¿Vos creés que la realidad cambia gracias al lenguaje?
Poneme algún ejemplo concreto, por favor.

Te lo pido porque en este país adonde vivo se ha puesto de moda eso de la corrección política -que para mí es una reverenda estupidez y me tiene harta- y entonces, por ejemplo (y es sólo un ejemplo de los muchísimos que podría darte) en lugar de decir *indios *dicen *pueblos originarios*... pero luego les quitan las tierras y los dejan con el culo al aire. 

La verdad, y disculpen todos la 'furia' de mi comentario, yo preferiría que les dijeran *indios*, o incluso* indios de mierda *-que es lo que muchos piensan- pero que les respetaran sus derechos.

Las palabras no modifican la realidad, no nos engañemos.

Y en cuanto al tema del hilo, insisto en que a mí *consulesa/cónsula *me suenan a chiste, me parecen engendros ridículos y no los usaría. 

Y me reservo el derecho a dar mis opiniones -algo he oído hablar de la libertad de expresión- y a decir que me parecen formaciones absurdas e innecesarias, ya que con *cónsul *alcanza y sobra.


----------



## Vampiro

Calambur said:


> Las palabras no modifican la realidad, no nos engañemos.


Y los idiomas no son sexistas, las personas sí.

(Ups!!, debí decir "personas" y "personos", pero no puedo con mi genio)
_


----------



## duvija

Pueden empezar leyendo a Whorf. El buen señor trabajaba para una companía de seguros, y se dio cuenta que la gente, en una estación de nafta, no fumaba del lado donde estaban los tanques llenos pero no tenían ningún problema en hacerlo del lado de los vacíos, aún cuando los vacíos son más reventables/peligrosos que los llenos. De ahí salió su teoría, que sí, que el lenguaje influye, y eso fue primero aceptado, años después denegado y ahora - desde ya hace tiempo - vuelve a tener sentido, con alguna definición algo más restrictiva. En serio, léanse algo de Whorf.


----------



## Namarne

Calambur said:


> ¿Lo decís en serio? ¿Vos creés que la realidad cambia gracias al lenguaje?
> Poneme algún ejemplo concreto, por favor.
> 
> Te lo pido porque en este país adonde vivo se ha puesto de moda eso de la corrección política -que para mí es una reverenda estupidez y me tiene harta- y entonces, por ejemplo (y es sólo un ejemplo de los muchísimos que podría darte) en lugar de decir *indios *dicen *pueblos originarios*... pero luego les quitan las tierras y los dejan con el culo al aire.
> 
> La verdad, y disculpen todos la 'furia' de mi comentario, yo preferiría que les dijeran *indios*, o incluso* indios de mierda *-que es lo que muchos piensan- pero que les respetaran sus derechos.
> 
> Las palabras no modifican la realidad, no nos engañemos.
> 
> Y en cuanto al tema del hilo, insisto en que a mí *consulesa/cónsula *me suenan a chiste, me parecen engendros ridículos y no los usaría.
> 
> Y me reservo el derecho a dar mis opiniones -algo he oído hablar de la libertad de expresión- y a decir que me parecen formaciones absurdas e innecesarias, ya que con *cónsul *alcanza y sobra.


Totalmente de acuerdo en cuanto al tema del hilo. (Muy bueno el ejemplo de los indios).  
Con todo, yo no pasaría a afirmar que la lengua no influye en la realidad. Demasiado trabajo se toman los políticos y otras personas malvadas en nuestra sociedad como para pensar que no obtienen un rédito de todo ese bombardeo de eufemismos políticamente correctos con los que nos invaden. Como tantas veces pasa, a lo mejor (a lo peor) influye más fácilmente en sentido negativo que en positivo.


----------



## germanbz

Es cierto, el lenguaje no tiene nada que ver en el comportamiento, realidad o sociedad. Ahora vayan ustedes a cualquiera de las más prestigiosas escuelas de "márketing" que así se llaman, o consulten a las más prestigiosas empresas de publicidad o a aquellas que se dedican a organizar las campañas de los políticos y díganselo a ellos. "El lenguaje no influye en el comportamiento". La carcajada general haría que temblase el eje de la Tierra.


----------



## juandiego

Hola a todos.

Hay terminaciones que se prestan más que otras a ser susceptibles de cambio de género en la mente de los hablantes (arquitecto/a, ingeniero/a; frente a: ciclista, electricista) que no conocen de antemano la posición oficial al respecto. Mientras estos cambios de género se den naturalmente, hay probablemente muy poco que hacer u objetar.

El problema es cuando estos cambios de género son promovidos artificialmente en base a la necesidad de luchar contra un lenguaje supuestamente sexista. Ya se ha dicho, pero hay que insistir en que el género gramatical y el sexo no son lo mismo. Hay muchas sustantivos en español que denotan cosas positivas y son femeninos siempre, sin embargo, nadie se plantea la necesidad de masculinizarlos en caso de que sean dichos de un varón (amistad, honradez, solidaridad, etc.).

El argumento de que feminizando el nombre de las profesiones se lucha contra la desigualdad laboral entre hombres y mujeres es una antinomia de la razón, o sea, hay argumentos de igual peso para justificar lo contrario: ¿qué mayor igualdad que que el nombre de una profesión sea invariante de género ya que así se desliga completamente ésta del sexo de la persona que lo desempeña?.

Las personas que defienden estos cambios forzados no tienen interés por el lenguaje sino por imponer un criterio que, si bien está justificado en muchos frentes, no tiene por qué tener cabida aquí. Además, esta batalla de intentar imponérselo artificialmente a las profesiones genera tanto apoyo como oposición visceral, especialmente de la gente que sí se interesa por el lenguaje, mujeres incluidas, por lo que dudo de que realmente sea un frente conveniente, más bien parece una colina sin interés militar que se ha dado la orden de conquistar por error.


----------



## Fernando

Totalmente de acuerdo con juandiego y Calambur (sin que sirva de precedente).



germanbz said:


> Es cierto, el lenguaje no tiene nada que ver en el comportamiento, realidad o sociedad. Ahora vayan ustedes a cualquiera de las más prestigiosas escuelas de "márketing" que así se llaman, o consulten a las más prestigiosas empresas de publicidad o a aquellas que se dedican a organizar las campañas de los políticos y díganselo a ellos. "El lenguaje no influye en el comportamiento". La carcajada general haría que temblase el eje de la Tierra.



Los políticos y los de márketing se pasan el tiempo masturbándose con una cháchara peculiar en que las palabras cambian de significado (o más bien, se desproveen de significado) al gusto del hablante. Entrar en su juego es entrar en logomaquias que no llevan a ningún lado.

Yo soy unA personA, no un polític@. Yo soy economistA, no demagog@.


----------



## germanbz

Es curioso que para "ridiculizar" el debate en cualquiera de sus escalas, se echa habitualmente de cambios de género que suenen lo más chocante, inusual o "ridículo" posible, chanzas como "cenicero-cenicera" o arrobitas. ¿Por qué molesta tanto el tema?. Nunca he visto a la gente tan iracunda ni siquiera hablando del leismo.
Por cierto, es una de las máximas del debate político: 1. Elude el debate o intenta desprestigiar la línea del opositor llevando a extremos exagerados o a comparaciones y paralelismos absurdos sus ideas.

Y el caso es que aquí nadie ha dicho que "se obligue" que se cambien todas las profesiones por decreto o que se persiga ninguna definición. Únicamente se ha osado dar opción a una posibilidad. Evidentemente subyace a tales reacciones "algo más" que los puros criterios lingüísticos. Porque sino las mismas razones como para indignarse tanto, darían muchos de los temas y discusiones del foro, y evidentemente no es así.


----------



## Vampiro

germanbz said:


> Por cierto, es una de las máximas del debate político: 1. Elude el debate o intenta desprestigiar la línea del opositor llevando a extremos exagerados o a comparaciones y paralelismos absurdos sus ideas.


En este caso es absolutamente innecesario, basta con citar la palabra que dio origen al hilo: cónsul ---> cónsula ---> consulesa.
La línea del opositor se ridiculiza por sí sola.
_


----------



## germanbz

Dios me libre de algún día ir tildando de "ridículas" las formas de hablar de los demás, aunque no sean de mi gusto, no creo en la prepotencia lingüística, esa sí me parece ridícula.


----------



## Fernando

Yo, por mi parte, intentaré mantenerme alejado de tachar subrepticiamente de criptomachistas a los que se oponen a mis tesis.


----------



## Nopalitzin

Me redirigieron a este hilo porque tenía la siguiente duda:

-Una soldado o una soldada.

La verdad, es que suena un poco extraño "una soldada", pero como insinuó Germanbz con mucho ingenio, o por lo menos eso entendí yo, creo que es más cuestión de percepción e inamovilidad de reglas morfológicas motivadas por el machismo.

Como es para el trabajo, usaré "una soldado", porque si no, seguramente me arrojarían el libro a la cara, pero es tiempo de empezar a utilizar estos términos con más frecuencia:

Jueza, alcaldesa, lidereza, etc.

En la película «José y Pilar» (documental sobre el escritor portugués José Saramago y su esposa Pilar Del Río), la Sra. Del Río hace un comentario acerca de este tema, voy a parafrasear porque no recuerdo exactamente las palabras que usó: «a algunas personas no les agrada que se utilicen palabras como 'Presidenta' o 'Alcaldesa' porque 'no se escuchan bien', pero estas palabras existen porque los cargos ya existen también».


----------



## duvija

Nopalitzin said:


> Me redirigieron a este hilo porque tenía la siguiente duda:
> 
> -Una soldado o una soldada.
> 
> La verdad, es que suena un poco extraño "una soldada", pero como insinuó Germanbz con mucho ingenio, o por lo menos eso entendí yo, creo que es más cuestión de percepción e inamovilidad de reglas morfológicas motivadas por el machismo.
> 
> Como es para el trabajo, usaré "una soldado", porque si no, seguramente me arrojarían el libro a la cara, pero es tiempo de empezar a utilizar estos términos con más frecuencia:
> 
> Jueza, alcaldesa, lidereza, etc.
> 
> En la película «José y Pilar» (documental sobre el escritor portugués José Saramago y su esposa Pilar Del Río), la Sra. Del Río hace un comentario acerca de este tema, voy a parafrasear porque no recuerdo exactamente las palabras que usó: «a algunas personas no les agrada que se utilicen palabras como 'Presidenta' o 'Alcaldesa' porque 'no se escucha bien', pero estas palabras existen porque los cargos ya existen».


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Nopalitzin said:


> Me redirigieron a este hilo porque tenía la siguiente duda:
> 
> -Una soldado o una soldada.
> 
> La verdad, es que suena un poco extraño "una soldada", pero como insinuó Germanbz con mucho ingenio, o por lo menos eso entendí yo, creo que es más cuestión de percepción e inamovilidad de reglas morfológicas motivadas por el machismo.
> 
> Como es para el trabajo, usaré "una soldado", porque si no, seguramente me arrojarían el libro a la cara, pero es tiempo de empezar a utilizar estos términos con más frecuencia:
> 
> Jueza, alcaldesa, lidereza, etc.
> 
> En la película «José y Pilar» (documental sobre el escritor portugués José Saramago y su esposa Pilar Del Río), la Sra. Del Río hace un comentario acerca de este tema, voy a parafrasear porque no recuerdo exactamente las palabras que usó: «a algunas personas no les agrada que se utilicen palabras como 'Presidenta' o 'Alcaldesa' porque 'no se escuchan bien', pero estas palabras existen porque los cargos ya existen también».



Hola, Nopalitzin.

Si quieres, como dijeron en su momento, puedes usar "soldada" (¡viva el lenguaje creativo!), pero quizá digas algo que no quieres... 

Saludos

*soldada**.*
(De _sueldo_).
*1.* f. Sueldo, salario o estipendio.
*2.* f. Haber del soldado.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​Edito: no había visto el hilo desde el que vienes y en el que ya te habían puesto la definición de "soldada".
Un saludo


----------



## Jaime Bien

¿Lideresa? ¡Dios, qué engendro! Para empezar, "líder" es una palabra procedente del inglés; pero es que, además, acaba en "er", por lo que nada hace pensar que tenga un género (de hecho, en el DRAE, y supongo que otros diccionarios, se dice que es nombre común en cuanto al género). Díganme qué necesidad, qué razones de peso han conducido a tal creación. ¿Hemos contribuido con ello a hacer un mundo más igualitario o más bien hemos creado una separación donde antes no la había? ¿Por qué razón "líder" debe reservarse para los hombres?


----------



## Jaime Bien

Antes, cuando lo normal era que los alcaldes fueran hombres, la alcaldesa era la mujer del alcalde (lo mismo que la alguacila, la mujer del aguacil). Sólo por ese hecho, si yo fuera una mujer que ocupa el cargo de alcalde (o de alguacil), me negaría a ser mencionada como tal. Esa es la verdadera lucha contra el sexismo de la sociedad, que no del lenguaje.


----------



## duvija

Jaime Bien said:


> Antes, cuando lo normal era que los alcaldes fueran hombres, la alcaldesa era la mujer del alcalde (lo mismo que la alguacila, la mujer del aguacil). Sólo por ese hecho, si yo fuera una mujer que ocupa el cargo de alcalde (o de alguacil), me negaría a ser mencionada como tal. Esa es la verdadera lucha contra el sexismo de la sociedad, que no del lenguaje.



La lucha contra el sexismo tiene que funcionar en todos los niveles donde ocurra. (Hay una buena anécdota de las mujeres indígenas de Paraguay, que tenían que cocinar para los gobernantes cuando venían de visita...)


----------



## Nopalitzin

En mi opinión, el sexismo (machismo en este caso, pero también del racismo y cualquier tipo de discriminación), comienza en el lenguaje, o por lo menos, es uno de sus grandes aliados. Por ejemplo, hay una imagen en internet (que no pude encontrar, desafortunadamente) donde a través de la "sátira" se hace una comparación de las palabras en femenino y en masculino para saber "qué palabras son mejores", la única comparación que recuerdo es "héroe y heroína". Sé que supuestamente es en broma, pero es una muestra de la discriminación que se puede alcanzar a través del lenguaje. Es como decir "alma negra" y "alma blanca", "negras intenciones", "negro corazón"; es racista por donde quieran verlo. Siempre se han utilizado así las palabras y cuando hay cambios suenan extrañas, algunas más que otras, pero la realidad, y sigo pensando en Pilar Del Río cuando digo esto, si los cargos, posiciones, oficios fueron ganados con sudor y sangre por las mujeres, ¿Por qué no comenzar a reconocerlo también desde el lenguaje? 

Creo que nos sigue motivando el machismo (aunque sea a niveles muy profundos del subconciente) cuando no queremos que cambien las palabras. Todos los idiomas han ido adoptando nuevos vocablos con el paso del tiempo. ¿Por qué no nos damos golpes de pecho cuando alguien dice "voy a tuitear", "estoy facebuqueando", "haz clic y descárgate esa app para android"? Y como estos, hay millones de ejemplos.

El lenguaje muta como la humanidad misma, y tal vez, muchos puedan ser considerados barbarismos, pero el punto aquí es que, barbarismos o no, podría reconocerse que alcaldesa no sólo puede llamársele a la esposa del alcalde (aunque claro que puede seguir existiendo esa acepción de la palabra), sino también la mujer que ostenta un cargo de representación popular en una alcaldía.

Saludos a todos y a todas.


----------



## ACQM

Creo que es evidente que el lenguaje es tan sexista como la comunidad que lo habla y lamentablemente vivimos en una sociedad muy machista. 

Este tema es un arma de doble filo también desde el feminismo. Porque desde el feminismo se puede defender:

a) Que hay que visualizar a las mujeres que son soldados y utilizar la palabra "soldada" o la que haga falta (aunque soldada signifique también otras cosas, eso no importa, hay montones de palabras que significan varias cosas).

b) Que no es necesario hacer referencia constantemente al sexo de una persona al hablar de ella, especialmente en el entorno laboral, así que "una soldado" no debería ser un problema, más bien, una muestra de "indiferencia" al hecho de que sea o no mujer. Y cuando es realmente importante remarcarlo siempre puedes decir "una mujer soldado" o "una soldado mujer".


----------



## lavecilla

.
Es lógico que haya controversia porque nos ha tocado vivir el período de transición en el que la mujer ha pasado de ser un ama de casa que había estudiado las cuatro reglas y, si acaso, corte y confección, a ocupar puestos de toda índole en el mundo laboral y a desempeñar cargos públicos.

Había excepciones, lógicamente, pero las mujeres que trabajaban por cuenta ajena solían dejar sus puestos de trabajo al casarse (sin ir más lejos, como hizo mi madre, que trabajaba en una empresa importante como contable) con objeto de poder dedicarse de lleno a las labores de la casa. *Era lo habitual en aquella época*.

Luego la transición a que me refería antes ha sido -está siendo- muy dura porque se ha partido prácticamente de cero.

Pero conviene serenarse. Yo estimo que cuando se consiga esa indiferencia positiva que señala ACQM:



ACQM said:


> b) Que no es necesario hacer referencia constantemente al sexo de una persona al hablar de ella, especialmente en el entorno laboral, así que "una soldado" no debería ser un problema, más bien, una muestra de "indiferencia" al hecho de que sea o no mujer. Y cuando es realmente importante remarcarlo siempre puedes decir "una mujer soldado" o "una soldado mujer".



nos parecerán innecesarias algunas de las fórmulas que hemos empleado -que estamos empleando- en este proceso (como "retorcer" palabras y más palabras, tales como *cónsul*) y que, por no extenderme más, las centraré en un solo ejemplo: El Estatuto de Andalucía, que está plagado de alusiones innecesarias a los dos sexos hasta el punto de que cae en contradicciones constantes que, en definitiva, hacen que ese documento, aun siendo tan importante, a mi entender carezca de rigor:
Un botón de muestra de los 250 Artículos:

<<*Artículo 5. Condición de andaluz o andaluza. *

1. A los efectos del presente Estatuto, gozan de la condición política de andaluces o andaluzas los ciudadanos españoles que, de acuerdo con las leyes generales del Estado, tengan vecindad [...]>>

A mí, esa distinción me parece que raya en lo ridículo. Además, si se empeñan en que en la palabra "andaluces" no estén incluidas las andaluzas, tampoco estarán incluidas las ciudadanas españolas en la expresión "ciudadanos españoles" que se menciona a continuación. De ahí se deduce que sólo pueden tener la condición de andaluz o andaluza determinados ciudadanos (no ciudadanas), o sea, hombres. (?)

A seguir bien.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ya me expresé en otro hilo sobre _jueza _al respecto del tema de estos nuevos femeninos.
La palabra *cónsul *es de esas palabras que parecen que se resisten a admitir un femenino (_¿cónsula, consulesa?_). Pero tampoco aseguraría que no se diese (o se esté ya dando). En este campo en efervescencia no se debe afirmar nada tajantemente. Estamos en plena reestructuración de la categoría género en español. Y mientras todo esto esté en movimiento mejor no lanzar anatemas ni campanas al vuelo.


----------

